# 2011 335d Pricing Question



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Are they offering CPO? or extended warranty?


I too was wondering on this. If it does not include something like this and they are unwilling to go down then perhaps the OP could talk them into "tossing" something like an extended warranty in.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

My guess is that the dealer feels this is a rare and unique car -- hence the lack of response to your counter offer. 

But in our/your eyes, this car has probably seen 50-100 different drivers. Do you want to be the 101st? Especially for a car that you'll likely want to own for 6+ years?

Good luck!


----------



## kavel (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, they don't want to understand that from my perspective it is a used car. Your estimation is probably right on. A car does not get to 10K+ miles in 9 months by sitting on the dealer lot


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I would be weary buying a "demo" because of the premature wear/tear. Though people have varying opinions on the "proper" break in procedure, I'm sure some one mashed on it to test it out. If you plan on keeping it after the warranty/CPO expires (not sure what they are offering you), I would avoid a demo/loaner.


----------



## VaRanger (May 16, 2011)

"Well, they don't want to understand that from my perspective it is a used car."

This is not a perspective issue. This is a used car. The dealer should not be trying to imply otherwise. That said, seems like the price is reasonable. However, spending about $4K-$5K more gets you a new car. In my opinion it is worth the extra dollars to buy new. Alternative is to wait 12 months until more 2011 used cars may be available and get an even lower price.


----------



## pasing (May 11, 2011)

VaRanger said:


> "Well, they don't want to understand that from my perspective it is a used car."
> 
> This is not a perspective issue. This is a used car. The dealer should not be trying to imply otherwise. That said, seems like the price is reasonable. However, spending about $4K-$5K more gets you a new car. In my opinion it is worth the extra dollars to buy new. Alternative is to wait 12 months until more 2011 used cars may be available and get an even lower price.


Agree. Edmunds.com pricing for that same car in the region is about $52k MSRP, but it's TMV price (what most people end up paying) is about $46k. Add to that the eco credit and it comes out to around $43k. $39.9 is way too much for a used model with 10k miles.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

The eco credit has gotten me thinking about switching my late July ED from a fairly loaded 328i to a more bare bones 335d.

How does the eco credit figure in on an ED?
Is my math correct (Based on the ED spreadsheet)?
Base MSRP $44,150
Alpine White $0
Leatherette $0
Sport pack w paddles $2,250
Ipod/USB $400
Destination $875
Total US MSRP 47675

ED Invoice
Base $37,775
Sport 2,050
Ipod/USB $365
Destination $875
ED Invoice $41,065

Eco Credit $3,500
Net ED Invoice $37,565

For comparison ED order is for a E90 328i, xDrive, Deep Sea Blue, Black Dakota, 6MT, Value pack, Sport pack, Nav, BMW Assist, Apps
ED Invoice $37,065


----------



## TBE (May 11, 2011)

i went for a base model 335d with a couple add ons. i thought it was a no brainer


----------



## rjdriver (May 30, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> The eco credit has gotten me thinking about switching my late July ED from a fairly loaded 328i to a bare- bones 335 d
> Net ED Invoice $37,565
> 
> For comparison ED order is for a E90 328i, xDrive, Deep Sea Blue, Black Dakota, 6MT, Value pack, Sport pack, Nav, BMW Assist, Apps
> ED Invoice $37,065


lease or buy? Remind me again. Right now the residual and money factor is far superior in the 328i x ( more so in my wagon) I am thinking of doing the same. But to get my lease payments " close" , I have to strip the D down pretty good. Not sure I am comfortable buying a BMW without leather seats. ( had my heart set on oyster). Bluetooth / BMW assist I think is huge. Your D would also not have the heated seats your 328 has. None would have power seats. I think if you do the D, you gotta add zpp since zvp is not available. You may need snow tires on the D, potentially not on the 328ix. Of course xenons and moonroof come on the D standard; cool options. Couldn't imagine spending all this money without at least a lilttle cool **** in the car....right?

If you are leasing with an aspiration to buy the car end of term one benefit of the D is a much lower residual. Your bring the cap cost down to get good good payments via an incentive as opposed to having a favorable payment due to a subvented lease that artificially raises the residual to move a certain inventory. This also results in slow payment, but precludes a strong decision to buy.

They say misery loves company, it's at least refreshing to see that I am not the only one struggling with these same exact issues.


----------



## rjdriver (May 30, 2011)

rjdriver said:


> Not sure I am comfortable buying a BMW without leather seats. ( had my heart set on oyster). Bluetooth / BMW assist I think is huge..


Of course going the other way with my x drive wagon with A/T on order vs 335D:

"I'm not sure I'm comfortable buying a BMW that gets it's ass kicked off the line by a camry"

See? Pros and cons my friends

Excuse my profanity. The last automotive bbs I subscribed to was the Honda ridge line club. Different crowd. Please don't laugh ...... Loved her:dunno:


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. That other thread is what got me thinking.
Am I using the eco credit correctly for ED? Is it just $3500 off the ED invoice?

I'm gonna test drive a 335d today and see what I think.


----------



## pasing (May 11, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> Thanks. That other thread is what got me thinking.
> Am I using the eco credit correctly for ED? Is it just $3500 off the ED invoice?
> 
> I'm gonna test drive a 335d today and see what I think.


Not sure how the eco credit works with ED unfortunately. However, I can assure you that (compared to the 328), you will be blown away by the 335d. Enjoy!


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> Thanks. That other thread is what got me thinking.
> Am I using the eco credit correctly for ED? Is it just $3500 off the ED invoice?
> 
> I'm gonna test drive a 335d today and see what I think.


Yep. It lowered the price of my car so much that it ended up being $2300 more than the 328ix (E92) that I previously ordered/config'd. With all that extra savings, I went ahead and ordered the Piano Black trim package (individual option) for an extra $1k. My saddle brown interior wouldn't have been complete without it. :thumbup:

If you end up doing a bare bones 335d, don't forget you can add the Anthracite(black) headliner for $250 as an individual option. If I were doing the sport package and didn't want the grey headliner, this would be my choice.

335d's are rare on the dealers' lots. It took me a week to find one (only 3 or 4 of them in the entire New England region; as new/demo units). If you find one listed on their inventory website you should call ahead and verify that they have one to drive. I found 4 dealers in Boston who said they had one on their site but, when I called them I got a different answer.

You'll have to move fast if you are going to change your order. It might be worth checking with your CA to see where your build status is. Your CA might be disgruntled about redoing your order, but he doesn't get paid unless the order goes through ... so, he's kinda stuck doing this extra paper work.

Good luck!


----------



## TBE (May 11, 2011)

I have my pick up date scheduled for Sept 2nd and did the bare bones model with added headliner/ipod/comfort key.

The eco Credit is applicable to ED and brought my total price to under $39k. Not a bad deal for a great ride like the 335d. 

PS i alsop recomend adding the headliner....Using the BMW configurator it is noght and day between the standard grey. Looks great and is about the only option BMW has under $400. Worth every penny


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Make the switch!


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> Thanks. That other thread is what got me thinking.
> Am I using the eco credit correctly for ED? Is it just $3500 off the ED invoice?
> 
> I'm gonna test drive a 335d today and see what I think.


Yes its 3500.
I see you chose MT in your 328xi. If you dont mind resting your left leg then no doubt you will choose 335d.


----------



## 3d fan (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello All,

Looking for some input from all of you. First, does anyone know whether BMW will offer a diesel for the 3 series in the US for 2012? I read they are looking at hybrids & still no official decision on diesel. I hope so. I like the preliminary design photos I have seen of 2012 3 series. Looks flatter & wider, more aggressive. Also like the new taillights. Again, flatter wider look, than pudgier squarer look.

If they will offer a 3 series diesel in 2012, I would likely wait a year.

Alternatively, here is an out-of-state option available to me. 2011 335d with 10k miles (dealer loaner car though). It has the following equipment: silver metallic, premium package, heated seats (not full cold weather pkg), navigation, sat radio, iPod/USB. Total MSRP is $51,375. Car was in a minor accident involving right rear passenger door. Fully repaired. Ran list of repairs past a local collision guy I know & he said nothing to worry about, just check paint job closely. However, it will always show up on carfax report of car as minor accident (hence should be discounted). I can get car for $38.2. Dealer has recently increased price to $44 as they say they put the wrong price on web & would otherwise take a loss.

Thoughts? I am thinking of walking away from it.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

3d fan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looking for some input from all of you. First, does anyone know whether BMW will offer a diesel for the 3 series in the US for 2012? I read they are looking at hybrids & still no official decision on diesel. I hope so. I like the preliminary design photos I have seen of 2012 3 series. Looks flatter & wider, more aggressive. Also like the new taillights. Again, flatter wider look, than pudgier squarer look.
> 
> ...


U can get a new one like this for about $43K. Do not pay more than $37K for one with 10K miles unless they throw in an extended warranty. Do an ED and you can do even better.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------

